# Painted Coos



## Karmaridge (Sep 3, 2013)

As I was going through the forum, I found an old topic asking about the stallion Painted Coos. As I am his owner I tried to reply, but the message was old & wouldn't let me. Painted Coos is a 16 year old 16.1hh b&w tobiano APHA & PtHA Stallion. He had a very successful show career being named Canadian National PtHA Grand Champion Halter stallion, Champion of Champions for years, Stock horse & colour Champion. He earned his ROM & near his ROE. He was undefeated as was his offspring when shown. He has 86 offspring, many very successful horses in everything from Halter, english, Western, performance to Show Jumping. He is expecting 20 foals in 2014 from a variety of proven quality outside mares. 

Coos does have Impressive in his pedigree but has been tested HYPP NN so does NOT carry the gene-he is also OLWS NN. He was owned by Calico QH In Abbotsford, BC for many years & now makes his home in Alberta for the past few years. He has an amazing disposition that he does pass on as well as good legs & beautiful conformation! We welcome visitors to see him in person. 

Picture taken August 2013 at 16 years old


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Very handsome fellow!


----------



## Karmaridge (Sep 3, 2013)

*Coos August 2013*

Coos August 2013


----------



## Karmaridge (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank You, we really love this fellow!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my. He is a beautiful horse.. and so are his babies!!


----------

